# Bussit > Muuta busseista >  Terveiset Moskovasta...

## Eki

http://fishki.net/comment.php?id=7728

Erityisesti kannattaa kiinnittää huomiota tuupparinivelen hupaisaan luikerteluun...  :?

----------

